

Ashley Madison looks like it was always a big sad scam - BadassFractal
http://boingboing.net/2015/08/26/ashley-madison-looks-like-it-w.html

======
wodenokoto
I thought it was weird that there were more (young, beautiful) women in my
area on AM than Tinder.

At first I thought it was just a prostitution ring spamming AM, but maybe AM
just generated fake profiles around male profiles?

------
ratfacemcgee
gizmodo researched? nice try

